# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  نیاز به توضیح در مورد یک برنامه اپن سورس C++‎

## arashscg

سلام
دوستان من یک برنامه دارم که تو گیت هاب هست و چون سی پلاس پلاس نمی دونم نمی تونم بفهمم و باهاش کار کنم از اونجایی که مستنداتی هم برای کار باهاش روی وب پیدا نکردم میخوام اگر کسی میتونه بیاد و کمکم کنه تا بتونم این سورس رو تو برنامه هام استفاده کنم و هزینه رو هم پرداخت میکنم اسم سورس رو نمی تونم اینجا بگم مثل انکه مجاز نیست و پست پاک میشه آیدی تلگرام
@AsanID_Support

----------

